# fallas de alimentación y ruido en amplificadores



## sarethsareth (Abr 19, 2006)

Recientemente he instalado algunos amplificador de sonido en unos vehículos tipo bus, dichos amplificador funcionan apropiadamente hasta que se encienden las luces fluorescentes del bus, entonces, por alguna razón que no puedo determinar los amplificador no funcionan o se genera algún tipo de corto que hace que se quemen, agradecería si alguien me puede ayudar a determinar cual es la causa de dichas fallas y la forma de corregirlas, adicionalmente estos vehículos parecen tener ordenadores lo que es una fuente de ruido en la señal amplificada, como podría ser suprimido este ruido?


----------



## shocky (Abr 19, 2006)

Hola. Lo mas probable es que los tubos fluoresente te metan un ruido de linea terrible. Lo que tienes que hacer es colocar un filtro a la entrda de tu amplificador. Lo puedes hacer con unos buenos capacitores electroliticos al la entrada del equipo. Contra mas grande mejor. suerte.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 6, 2008)

Pero si el ruido que se t introduce es de alta frecuencia utiliza en paralelo con los capacitores electroliticos unos ceramicos de 100nF.

ademas de eso puede suceder que la luz este conectada al amplificador y encienda por ejemplo con las frecuencias graves. a lo mejor estos tubos que utilizan capacitores para producir descargas de gran corriente t queman el amplificador. fijatecomo puedes aislar estas grandes descargas desde los tubos hasta la salida del amplificador.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 6, 2008)

Danos mas datos, te falta decir de que tipo son los amplificador, que tipo de salida llevan (Directos, desacoplados por condensador o transformador). si la fuente de audio que tipo es (DVD o autoradio). los amplificador son de 12V, 24V o son de los que llevan una fuente SPMS.


----------

